# Cat Show at Bristol



## tailchaser

Hello all we are holding a 2 day cat show at Ashton Gate Stadium on 9th & 10th April. It is a TICA show but you do not have to be a member of TICA to see if you enjoy their shows. They are very busy and great fun and the Judges love to come to the UK for the shows so a good time had by all. I am a new member of the forum but wanted to get this posted asap. Be nice to see some different faces at the shows.


----------



## BSH

Hello and welcome to the forum 

I have shown at a few GCCF shows but never at a TICA show, To be honest I am a little confused by the whole TICA show thing  But I am tempted to give it a try  May I ask a few questions?

What is the difference between Day 1 & Day 2 of the show? I see it says Male & Female Congress on Day 1 and Alter & Fun Classes on Day 2. My cats are all neuters so does that mean they should go on Day 2?

There is Congress at £3.50 and Pet Class at £1.50. What are these?

Are the pens decorated or can you use the white equipment you use at GCCF shows?

sorry for the interrogation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rcmadd

actually.. dont you need gccf permission to show at "other shows"?


----------



## BSH

rcmadd said:


> actually.. dont you need gccf permission to show at "other shows"?


Yes, although it is a formality/ courtesy. The 14 day rule applies though.


----------



## Slave2Many

To BSH,

With TICA, each show is 1 day as GCCF but because most of the judges come from outside the UK, it is more cost effective to bring them over for 2 days and have what we call a back to back show. Each day is treated as a single day which means that you can attend either day or as most people do, both.

On the show day, you take your cat to the judge, watch what the judge thinks of your cat and others in that class and then take your cat either to another judge or back to the holding pen to wait. Awards are given at the end of each class.

If you just want to do one day and you have alters (neutered pedigrees), you can just do the Sunday and enter them in the fun class. Your cats will be divided into breed, colour and pattern as usual but the difference here is that some cats will be entire and some will be alters. This will be classed as best in pedigree show. You can obviously enter both days.

If you enter the show online, please indicate on the form that you are a newbie and we will bench you next to an old hand. We are a very friendly bunch. By the end of the day you will be ready for bed but glad you came.

For anyone wondering, you do not have to get permission from GCCF to attend a show but you do have to drop them an email telling them you are going to a TICA show and you cannot attend a GCCF show within 13 days (which is all the more reason to do 2 days to make it really worth it).

Hope this helps.

X


----------



## BSH

Many thanks, that is really helpful.

I have submitted my application on line but I forgot to mention I was a Newbie!

I am just entering the second day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Slave2Many

Just to let everyone know that WesTICAt have a few more places (but not many) in the show hall.

Entries close in just a few days, so get in there quick!

If you cannot help by entering a cat, we would love for you to visit on either day (it is a 2 day show) and bring your families.

We will be having 2 raffles with great prizes, a quiz and many more exciting things to do as well as look at all of the beautiful cats. We have quite a few vendors at the show who are just bursting to show you their wares.

Next weekend, Ashton Gate Stadium, Bristol. Open to the public from 10am - 4pm


----------



## popoki

I'm planning to visit on the Sunday, I've never been to a cat show before so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Wendy1969

Can anyone give me information about showing in the "New Traits" classes? I've read through the TICA show rules and from what I can understand it is at the judges discretion to allow New Traits in the rings with their 'parent' breed. Does anyone have experience of this? I understand that they are not competing as such (well - for a 'Merit')


----------



## nattymariax

I'm heading there with my sister to see what it's like, never been to a cat show! Was considering showing Wolfie but I don't think he is docile enough  think my sister wants to show Loki at some point though so will be good to go and see what it's all about!


----------



## woodycoon

Wendy1969 said:


> Can anyone give me information about showing in the "New Traits" classes? I've read through the TICA show rules and from what I can understand it is at the judges discretion to allow New Traits in the rings with their 'parent' breed. Does anyone have experience of this? I understand that they are not competing as such (well - for a 'Merit')


The New Traits class is for cats of a Championship breed, but with a trait that is not currently accepted for Championship (e.g. Blue Bengals). It is intended as a two way dialogue between the exhibitor and the judge to evaluate the cat.

Some judges prefer to judge them at the same time with the other examples of the breed (for comparison) whereas some prefer to see them with all the other New Traits exhibits.

Ultimately, the New Trait can be promoted to Championship status - subject to a positive vote from the members of the relevant Breed Section. This happened to the British Longhairs a couple of years ago.

Martin


----------

